# what breeds of animals do you have?



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

what breeds of nongoat animals do you have? I have an Akita dog and a mixed breed cat.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I have a mainly Nigerian herd, one Lamancha, a kitty who thinks he's a dog, and chickens.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

I have Indian ring neck parrots, cockatiels, budgies and zebra finches, also a Siamese fighting fish, a miniature poodle, and five mutt-breed cats, one is a fluff ball and the rest are short hair


----------



## olbossy

I have both Nigerian and Boer goats, Quarter Horses, Charolais cows, RI red chickens, cats, dogs, and a couple of fish. Keeps me busy and out of trouble!


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong

lol my mom says she never has to worry where I am because If she cant find me I'm in the barn, working woth animals, or working with vets


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerians and a LaMancha, a Golden, two kitties, a beta fish, 'mutt' bunnies, and some chickens  oh and two turkeys


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

French lop rabbits... 8 mutt cats... an anatolian female, an anatolian/pyrenees male, a lab, two rat terrier puppies, a newfoundland female, laying breed chickens, shropshire, east friesian, and babydoll sheep, lavender and regular colored guineas, and.... I think that might be all. Well, not counting the fish.


----------



## TrinityRanch

Lets check- besides 10 Nubian goats & 6 Boer goats, there's: 

4 quarter horses, 6 paint horses, 4 Rhode Island Red chickens, 1 Light Brahma chicken, 1 Silver-Laced Wyandotte chicken, 1 Ameraucana chicken, 1 Barred Rock chicken, 1 Delaware chicken, 1 Buff Orpington chicken, 1 strange little yellow rooster, 1 border collie/chocolate lab dog, 1 Weimaraner Catahoula dog, 1 Australian shepherd dog, 1 Yorkshire Terrier dog, 20 Domestic shorthair and longhair cats/kittens, 6 parakeet birds, 1 finch bird, 4 red-eared slider turtles, and about 20 coy fish

I think that is all. I hope that is all  :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Lets see....I have 6 Border Collies , 1 Beagle , 2 cats , 14 ducks, a mix between Australian something or other and Appleyards ( ? ) , 
2 Cockatoos , a Rose Breasted and a Goffins , 2 Macaws , Hyacinth and a Catalina , 4 German Shepherds and borders now and then , right now we have two litters of GS puppies, 6 chickens , a mix of Buffs and Red Comets and a Buff Rooster and some baby sheep and a ram in the next couple of months , they are Dorpers.
I think that about covers it , oh yes , and the parakeets , a dozen or so of them too 

Yeah , Im not crazy , just certifiable  :hammer::eyeroll::GAAH:


----------



## goatmama36

We have 50 goats, mostly Kiko, 1 yellow lab, 1 jack Russell mix, 3 great Pyrenees Maremma cross, 8 cats, all interesting looking, 14 chickens and finally, 1 llama!


----------



## Trickyroo

Danielle , you forgot your horses


----------



## sbaker

I have, besides the goats, 3 White Rock hens, 4 RIR hens, 4 barred rock hens, 1 Hampshire Boar, 1 Red Wattle Boar, 1 Yorkshire sow, 1 Duroc sow, 1 Bichon Frise, 1 white Goose..... oh and 7 little "people" pets, aka my kids.


----------



## lileomom

Seven nigerian dwarfs, a dozen chickens, four lucky ducks, Spot guinea hen-who thinks she's a chicken, Dixie-a goat by birth who also thinks she is a chicken, Abbi-Gal the donkey, two australian cattle dogs, a Lilybean and a Leobug(mostly human on their mother's side).


----------



## Trickyroo

lileomom said:


> Seven nigerian dwarfs, a dozen chickens, four lucky ducks, Spot guinea hen-who thinks she's a chicken, Dixie-a goat by birth who also thinks she is a chicken, Abbi-Gal the donkey, two australian cattle dogs, a Lilybean and a Leobug(mostly human on their mother's side).


I never thought I would hear someone else say Lillybean !
One of my goats is Lilly and one of her nicknames is Lillybean 
Leobug , lol. That is cute !


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh dear, I forgot my amazing horses! Sorry, boys!

Mainly Nigerian herd, one Lamancha, thirteen chickens, one cat, and two Quarter Horses.


----------



## Frosty

I have 5 Nigerian dwarfs four rabbits,2 guinea hens, about 20 hens and one rooster and my little corgi mix dog and four baby ducklings.


----------



## milkmaid

8 Nigerian goats, 2 dogs (lab/husky and lab/Aussie), 11 chickens (Buff Orp, RIR, White Leghorn, Barred Rock, Silver Leghorn), 3 Muscovy ducks, 11 Welsh Harlequin ducklings, 3 Netherland Dwarf rabbits, one Mini Rex, and about 90 NZ rabbits.

Here's Charlie, the lab/Aussie, with a litter of Mini Rex rabbits.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

I have 3 fainting goats... 3 rabbits, 5 neon tetras, 2 glo fish, 3 goldfish, 2 dogs (rat terrier and rough collie) and a cow..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have horses and ponies (QH, paint, Appaloosa, mustang, thoroughbred, Shetland pony, hackney), I have cows (Holstein, Milking Shorthorn, and Brown Swiss ), I have goats (American and French Alpine, and Boer) , I have dogs (Australian Cattle Dogs/Queensland Heelers) , I have some cats, I have pigs (Hampshire, Yorkshire, Duroc, and Poland China) I have turkeys and chickens, peafowl, Koi ponds, Large and small parrots (Sun Conures, Cockatoos, Macaws, And Lovebirds) I have tortoises (African Spurred/ Sulcata), and I'm sure something else is here, but I think I covered it all.


----------



## Trickyroo

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have horses and ponies (QH, paint, Appaloosa, mustang, thoroughbred, Shetland pony, hackney), I have cows (Holstein, Milking Shorthorn, and Brown Swiss ), I have goats (American and French Alpine, and Boer) , I have dogs (Australian Cattle Dogs/Queensland Heelers) , I have some cats, I have pigs (Hampshire, Yorkshire, Duroc, and Poland China) I have turkeys and chickens, peafowl, Koi ponds, Large and small parrots (Sun Conures, Cockatoos, Macaws, And Lovebirds) I have tortoises (African Spurred/ Sulcata), and I'm sure something else is here, but I think I covered it all.


Ok , now you've done it  Can you paaaaleeeeease post some pictures of your macaws and cockatoos ? paaaaleeeeease ? 
I have a thread already of pet birds made , post them there 

Aaaannnddddd , would love to see the horses too . Mustang !!!
Might as well add them all to that thread 
You have some awesome pets there !!!!! Wow


----------



## Trickyroo

milkmaid said:


> 8 Nigerian goats, 2 dogs (lab/husky and lab/Aussie), 11 chickens (Buff Orp, RIR, White Leghorn, Barred Rock, Silver Leghorn), 3 Muscovy ducks, 11 Welsh Harlequin ducklings, 3 Netherland Dwarf rabbits, one Mini Rex, and about 90 NZ rabbits.
> 
> Here's Charlie, the lab/Aussie, with a litter of Mini Rex rabbits.


 Charlie is so cute ! What a sweetheart


----------



## Grainneismygoat

Here we have Two dogs, a mini horse, For little ND's, four rabbits, a cat, and also a cat that thinks he is a dog!


----------



## pitchik

I own 5 American Pitbull Terriers, a pit/boxer mix whom I rescued, about 25 cats (Feral but we feed & have tamed most) and 3 goats. I also support a family of raccoons that live in a tree off my back porch. Have been feeding them since we bought the house in 2006. A few possums and whatever else comes looking for food because the wildlife talk amongst themselves in our neck of the woods and know where to get a free dinner (=


----------



## Curious

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have horses and ponies (QH, paint, Appaloosa, mustang, thoroughbred, Shetland pony, hackney), I have cows (Holstein, Milking Shorthorn, and Brown Swiss ), I have goats (American and French Alpine, and Boer) , I have dogs (Australian Cattle Dogs/Queensland Heelers) , I have some cats, I have pigs (Hampshire, Yorkshire, Duroc, and Poland China) I have turkeys and chickens, peafowl, Koi ponds, Large and small parrots (Sun Conures, Cockatoos, Macaws, And Lovebirds) I have tortoises (African Spurred/ Sulcata), and I'm sure something else is here, but I think I covered it all.


Your farm name really fits!! You've practically got a zoo!


----------



## Dani-1995

I have five show wethers, 1 Boer doe, 6 cats, 3 beta fish, Boston terrier, 3 commercial red pullets, 3 white Leghorn pullets, 1 black sexlink pullet, 1 red sexlink pulley and 1 red/black sexlink rooster. Soon to add an Australian shepherd pup this fall and a couple more does ))


----------



## Dani-1995

pitchik said:


> I own 5 American Pitbull Terriers, a pit/boxer mix whom I rescued, about 25 cats (Feral but we feed & have tamed most) and 3 goats. I also support a family of raccoons that live in a tree off my back porch. Have been feeding them since we bought the house in 2006. A few possums and whatever else comes looking for food because the wildlife talk amongst themselves in our neck of the woods and know where to get a free dinner (=


We also have a possum. She comes up.and eats cat food. Once she had a baby peek its head out from under her. It was ugly and cute at the sometime! It actually used to hang out with a tom cat we had.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Ok....here goes....BESIDES my five goats,

1 weim, 1 Pom, 2 cats, 2 geese, 3 Turkeys, 10 mallards, 5 Anconas, 6 Muscovies, 13 Dark Brahmas, 17 bantam cornish, 2 ameraucanas, 8 EE's, 5 Welsummers, 2 Appenzellar Spitzhaubens, 13 Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, 2 bantam EE's, 2 White Leghorns,12 Silkie/Showgirls, 6 bantam blue Cochins (3 frizzled), 4 Rabbits, 2 Cockatiels, 2 Budgies, 3 Zebra Finch, 55 gallon tank of African Cichlids, 35 gallon tank of tetras


ummmmm, I think that's all! Well, except for the ones in the brooders and bators 

We sell poultry and raise our own meats


----------



## Trickyroo

That's it ? :shades:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> That's it ? :shades:


For now  ....LOL....we sell poultry, that's why!! hahahaha

See my siggy for website


----------



## christinajh

I'm embarrassed to say my zoo! 5 Nubians, 1 Lamancha doe, newly acquired Boer doe, three Arabians, 12 laying hens, 28 chicks, eight ducks, 1 boxer, 2 shelties, and three cats.


----------



## happybleats

we have besides too many goats..five small dogs, two large dogs..fice cats plus five kittens the all share..8 rabbits plus a new little of five, five rio grnde turkey hens and one happy tom..five Khaki campbell ducks one one KC drake and one black cresent drake...Mr Rodgers, our tiny game rooster, Mooch a beautiful rooster that foundhis way here some how to love on our many hens..(50+ brown egg layers)and Barney..the main man (rooster). we also have 15 back giants, some are roosters but they are not old enough to be sure just yet..we have four Flor di something lol..cute little orange speckled chickens for fun and two white sikies..we have one standerd Donkey, Thelma and her baby Stormy, Our Mini donkeys, Rosalee who is way over 30 years old, Loretta Lyyn and her boy Hank William Jr, Josie who is to foal any day now...and Oscar who is Josies last baby..he is now a yearling and ready to be gelded, we have 20= hair sheep, all have names (except those who will be butchered)..I feel like im forgetting some one.........


----------



## NyGoatMom

Cathy~ are your chickens Mille Fleur D'Uccles? They are adorable  Mille Fleur is the color (orange with black and white "spots" ) and D'Uccle is the breed (pronounced "Dew-Clay")


----------



## Overplugged

Besides the two Nigerians and two pygmies...we have a Percheron, an Appaloosa, a Saddlebred, a donkey, an Australian shepherd, a Chug, 50 chickens, 4 turkeys, a guinea hen, 4 boa constrictors and a cat.

I guess I need to step it up as it appears that I am lagging behind in the animal count! OK, more possible goats tomorrow....


----------



## happybleats

yep newgoatmom..thats it : ) french I think right?? Mille Fleur D'Uccles..now I can say it like I know what Im talking about lol..yes they are adorable..they are laying eggs and we are hoping they will hatch them out..: ) our silkies are too..their eggs ar too small to eat any way lol..takes 6 to feed any of my kids ha.


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang , and I thought I had a lot of animals :lol::shocked:


----------



## NyGoatMom

happybleats said:


> yep newgoatmom..thats it : ) french I think right?? Mille Fleur D'Uccles..now I can say it like I know what Im talking about lol..yes they are adorable..they are laying eggs and we are hoping they will hatch them out..: ) our silkies are too..their eggs ar too small to eat any way lol..takes 6 to feed any of my kids ha.


Hahaha....I love bantam eggs...when fried they fit perfectly on an english muffin


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> Dang , and I thought I had a lot of animals :lol::shocked:


Now you have an excuse to "catch up"..... LOL


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh geez , dont say that , lolol Not that I wouldnt want to , lolol
Im going to get some Guinea Hens and we are expecting the sheep in a couple of months , so who knows what can happen between now and then , lolol
Now once the big barn is built up , anything is possible


----------



## Overplugged

Trickyroo heed my warning:

If you NEVER want a quiet moment, if you expect guests that you need to impress and are ok with not being able to hear them, if you are OK with wearing any new outfit each day and being greeted with endless squalks (forget about ever wearing a hat!) then get guinea hens!

They are really really really really really noisy...at least for the first year of their lives. I had 9 and gave 8 of them away...kept the one with a bum foot because they were picking on her.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yeah , I've been told that . I'm giving it some more thought at this moment , lol. I really like the noises the males make .
" come back , come back" , lolol

I also always wanted Peacocks . Seriously , I love watching them !
Especially the males , all their beauty and that noise they make.
It brings back happy memories for me . 

Thank you , I appreciate the warnings . I've heeded warnings from here before and have been very grateful in the end .


----------



## milkmaid

> Charlie is so cute ! What a sweetheart


Thanks!  Actually, that picture is very misleading. He is good with the other animals, but terrible for chasing and killing rabbits! If we hadn't been right there, he probably would have gobbled them all up!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats too funny , lol. By the time you set them all up for the picture , look down at the camera , then back at them , your missing a bunny , lol
Charlie just thinks they are squeaky toys , lol. One of my dogs is the same way ! Once they stop squeaking , they're no more fun


----------



## christinajh

I had Guineas last year, but they were too loud for me! I could hear them two streets over


----------



## Trickyroo

I was thinking about the Peacocks and I just saw how much they want 
for those ! I didnt know they were that much , lolol

Nah , I might just hold off on getting more birds 
Its just when I first saw the baby Guineas , I just melted


----------



## GoateeFarms50

10 adorable(and sassy) cats, 8 beautiful(and nosy) goats, 4 loud(and loyal) dogs, and a turkey.(named Louis)


----------



## rehgann

I have 33 chickens, 20 chicks, 3 donkeys (1 is pregnant), 3 black belly Barbados sheep, 4 goats (2 Nigerian dwarfs and 2 I think Pygmy)1 New Zealand rabbit, 2 cats, and 3 dogs (2 chihuahuas and 1 labradoodle)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

I have 8 Nigerian Dwarf Goats (plus 6 kids), 1 Australian Shepherd Dog and 1 Australian Cattle Dog. (Horse coming soon!) :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I have a nubian/boer doe and a lamancha doe( both spoiled brats, I might add), a husky mix named Tony, and three orpington hens.
I feel the desire to expand my little animal population, 6 just isn't enough! ::


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Oh. How to begin  biggest to smallest?

2 missouri fox trotters, walking horse x cob, fox trotter pony, 12 AMHR/ASPC ponies, 3 mini donks. Australian shepherd, blk n tan mutt, 2 mini aussies. 1 American shorthair, 1 Manx and 10 mixed kitties.(most are outdoors barn cats). 50 chickens-Easter Eggers, gold and silver wyandottes, light brahmas, australorps, Delawares, buff Orpingtons and a bantam. Two black runner ducks. Two Lahore pigeons. Two lovebirds. Two mini Rex and a Netherlands dwarf bunny. Several gold fish in the pond, 9 bettas, and several glo fish and neons. + the 8 silky fainting goats and the mini cheviot sheep and lambs that are coming in April.
There are a few ponies that board here too.


----------



## Mcclan3

Aside from my goats, I have an English Spot rabbit, a dwarf mixbreed rabbit, fish, and 3 Pembroke Welsh Corgis (as well as three corgi puppies-two of which already have new homes once they are old enough).


----------



## kccjer

We have: 
Horses: a QH mare, a TB gelding, an Arab gelding, an Araloosa filly
Burros: 2 BLM geldings
1 pot belly pig
geese
ducks
peafowl
guineas
turkeys: 2 royal palm (tom and hen), 1 bronze tom, numerous wild
chickens: buffs, auracanas, bantams and not sure what else
cats: 2 indoor and 4 or 5 barn
1 dog: Rhodesian Ridgeback/German Shepherd/pitbull mix
2 4h steers

Gosh...we're down on critters. I better find some more!

I NEED (yes, I really do NEED LOL) a tibetan yak, an Irish Wolfhound, an alpaca, and any other critter that is just plain cool Ha!


----------



## fishin816

I have around 20 nigerian dwarfs, with four more does due to kid in spring-summer. I have three mini nubians, 7 buff orpington chicks, four silver laced wyandotte chicks, and 6 golden laced wyandotte chicks. I have one mini aussie, one great pyrenees, one OLD blue healer, one grouchy rat terrier, and a new LGD pup to come sometime in the spring, and one big feed bill. LOL


----------



## bboyd1

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> what breeds of nongoat animals do you have? I have an Akita dog and a mixed breed cat.


Lets see.. I have 2 Boxer dogs, 16 chickens (3 are mixed breed, 13 are silver-laced Wyandottes), One senior doe full Saanen(sp?) one buckling who is 1/2 Saanen and 1/2 Nigi Dwarf (no relation) and one soon to be FF who is half Alpine and half Nigi Dwarf (also no relation). I also have one cat who is mixed breed but thinks he's royalty. I have 3 breeding rabbits, 2 does and a buck, all New Zealand/Cali crosses for meat. We usually have a dozen and a half of their off spring growing out, but not currently. We only live on about 3 acres, so that's pretty much all I can do. OH! I also have an 8yr old daughter, a 2yr old daughter and an almost 4 month old son. lol. Not pets but when I think about the things I care for, they always make the list. lol


----------



## happybleats

other than goats we have 7 donkeys,,three mini and four standard, hair sheep..five ewe, one ram, two spoiled wethers, and 6 lambs...2 baby rams and 4 baby ewes..we have turkey, two toms and five hens, 40+ chickens and roosters..everything from black giants to mille defluer (sp)..we have ducks, six khaki Campbels hens and one drake and four black runners, five cats, 8 dogs, two rat terriers, one chiweenie, and weeniepoo, 2 great danes a yellow lab and a boxer hound dog cross....I think thats all lol oh and two white ducks that were supose to be geese lol


----------



## fishin816

happybleats said:


> other than goats we have 7 donkeys,,three mini and four standard, hair sheep..five ewe, one ram, two spoiled wethers, and 6 lambs...2 baby rams and 4 baby ewes..we have turkey, two toms and five hens, 40+ chickens and roosters..everything from black giants to mille defluer (sp)..we have ducks, six khaki Campbels hens and one drake and four black runners, five cats, 8 dogs, two rat terriers, one chiweenie, and weeniepoo, 2 great danes a yellow lab and a boxer hound dog cross....I think thats all lol oh and two white ducks that were supose to be geese lol


 I thought I was waist deep in critters&#8230; LOL

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule

I have all ND, a gray tabby, a loin head bunny and a mix, a mini mare and a hackney pony, and one chicken


----------



## Guttmuncher

Currently I have 6 chickens, 7 rabbits, 8 guinea pigs, 5 cockatiels , 10 English parakeets , 20 American parakeets , 12 shaft tail finches, 2 Quaker parrots, 1 green cheek conure. 2 turtles , 3 bearded dragons, an iguana, a boa constrictor, 2 carpet pythons, a ball python, 21 assorted king and corn snakes, a jacksons chameleon , and a miniature schnauzer named Sadie. Oh, and a bunch of fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## erinbelle

I have 2 dogs, 4 cats, a lionhead rabbit, and that is it that os actually mine. Otherwise, we have a lot. Such as chickens, ducks, goats, horses, guineas, turkeys, more cats, more dogs, and that is finally it. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Aplyn

We share & love 5 dogs 3 boston terriers, Becky, Jojo & Tooki, one black pug Jelyka and one yorkshire terrier guidounne, 1 cat Lion and 10 rescued cats that have been abandoned and shelter here. 2 beta fish, 3 ferrets Jacob,Theo,Catness and one very pregnant alpine goat Bethany due anytime  so looking forward to her babies and they will remain here as well... All pets only


----------



## alikat72

In addition to my little herd of 6 goats, Chrissy, Sugar, Mocha, Ralphie, Maverick, Chewy; I have 1 rabbit, Radar; 1 pekin drake, Squeakers; 2 indian runners, Patches & Khaki, 1 black banty rooster, Mr Rooster; 1 buff orp hen, Butterball; 1 supposed to have been black austrolorp hen, Speckles; 1 unknown breed rooster, Goldie; 2 pearl guineas; 2 white guineas; 3 lavender guineas; 1 ACD, TippCee; 1 terrier mix, Fizzy; 1 heeler/aust shep mix, Ladybug; 14 cats, all spayed and neutered, 4 who never go outside, Spot, Petals, Frosty, Baymont, 3 who go out just a little, Kali, Alexion (Lexi), Grumpy, 7 who prefer to mostly stay out, but we've had too many disappearances lately so they have to spend the night in the house, Rental, Shorty, Freddy, Frankie, Sassy, Baby Smoot, Acheron (Ash)


----------

